# Dog transport to uk



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

We are hoping to rehome one of our boxers from BOXER RESCUE PORTUGAL in the very near future.
Has anyone got a transport company that they would recommend?


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi Siobhan

I've used Easyjet UK in the past and was very satisfied with the service. They treat the pets as their own and send regular progress updates throughout the journey. The vehicles are air conditioned and dogs are walked regularly during the trip. I used them between Spain and the UK but according to their website they cover all of Europe.

Easypet - Pet transport UK to Spain or Spain to UK


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks John Boy.

Some of the quotes I am getting are SILLY MONEY!!!


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> Thanks John Boy.
> 
> Some of the quotes I am getting are SILLY MONEY!!!


To be honest Siobhan I cannot remember what ours cost back in 2007 but I know that for the peace of mind EasypetUK were definitely worth it. I suddenly had to move on from my life in Spain and needed to repatriate the kitties back to my wife in the UK whilst I worked elsewhere. The kitties had no passports so had to be tested for rabies and then wait 6 months for the result, during which time I had to board them. Easypet collected them from the cattery, checked all the paperwork and carried them back to the UK with a hotel stop overnight in France. At the start and end of each day they sent my wife a text with an update and contacted her again when they docked in the UK and again with an updated ETA. The guy would not even stop for a cup of tea at our house as he still had other pets in the vehicle. First class service and two very happy kitties safely delivered back home after four years in the sun!


----------



## Aronsky (Jan 18, 2015)

siobhanwf said:


> We are hoping to rehome one of our boxers from BOXER RESCUE PORTUGAL in the very near future.
> Has anyone got a transport company that they would recommend?


Hi Siobhan,

We too are dog-owners (one French rescue dog, a collie aged 12; one rescue dog, a Welsh greyhound cross, aged 9). We are taking both our dogs on Brittany Ferries from England for the entire summer to our house in Central Portugal.

We are booked to go back on the ferry from Santander to Portsmouth in early September 2015; this is already paid for, and providing there is a third kennel available, the cost of taking another dog would be minimal.

If you don't find any company who can help you transport your dog to England, I would be willing to transport your dog for you, free of charge and take him anywhere in England or Wales. He would accompany my two dogs.

Let me know if this is of interest. I can come and meet you when we are in Portugal to discuss to see if my two dogs get on with your dog.

Just drop me an IM on here, and I can give you my personal details and we can take it from there.

Best wishes.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I have just sent you a PM


----------

